# Survey concerning authenticity and aesthetic quality of orchestra simulations



## PhilipeZ (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking for people to participate in my online survey concerning authenticity and aesthetic quality of orchestra simulations. It is part of my studies in musicology.
In this survey, you will be asked to evalute six short music examples on the basis of a few questions. It will take about 20 minutes. I would be glad if some people participate.

Here's the link to the survey: http://survey.philipezenz.com/index.php/survey/index/sid/783214/

_Please no not use this thread to ask specific questions concerning the questionaire or to discuss the survey after your participation. Possible participants should not know the contents of the survey before they have participated themselves._

As soon as enough people have participated and the results have been evaluted, a summary of the findings will be given here. If you have any questions, you may also contact me via PM.

Thank you very much!
Philipe Zenz


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Ouch! Torture my Timpani! I've better things to do...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've completed it. I hope it helps you.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I've completed it. I hope it helps you.


me too. I found it interesting to do and hope you get a good response


----------



## PhilipeZ (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey guys,

to finish this survey, I only need 35 participants more. It would really help me if some more people find time to take part in it.
Note that there's a new link to the survey:

survey.philipezenz.com/orchestrasimulations/index.html

Unfortunately, I cannot edit the start post, but the old link should redirect to the current version of the survey as well.

Many thanks to everybody who already participated!


----------



## PhilipeZ (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello,

a summary of the results is now available under

http://survey.philipezenz.com/_results/index.html

Feel free to discuss the survey! If you have more detailed questions on the results, you may ask me. I cannot always guarantee to answer all too soon however cause I've posted my survey on many forums.

Thanks again to all participants!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

PhilipeZ said:


> Hello,
> 
> a summary of the results is now available under
> 
> ...


That's nice of you, publishing it.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I would have loved to hear the music, but it seems it's no longer functional...


----------

